# MobilMe



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

Que pensez vous de MobilMe ?
Avantages : .......
Inconvenient : ...... 79  par an ! c'en est un !
Avis autorisés only


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Autorisé par qui ?
Il y a un bureau de validation des avis ?
Ah bon.





Non, plus sérieusement, si tu veux un peu plus que des conneries dans ce genre là :
1/ Poste dans le bon forum
2/ Etaye un peu - tu demandes des avis sans donner le tien, tu veux pas cent balles et un mars aussi?


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2008)

J'en pense à peu près la même chose que SaudoMe...


----------



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon , Encore qui a la grosse tête
Avant de m'abonner, je voulais avoir l'avis de personnes qui l'ont.
Facile à comprendre, sauf pour toi, visiblement.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, j'ai décroché le pas content du jour, on dirait!

Sinon, bonjour,
ça va?

Tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui, j'aime TOUS les animaux
et c'est ta réponse qui ne me rend pas content
Ici, on est pour s'entraider, pas se casser sur la gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Ici, c'est le bar - on rigole, on s'amuse, on parle de tout et de rien, mais si possible pas trop de technique.

Si tu cherches des avis argumentés sur MobilMe, ce n'est pas le bon endroit - un peu comme si tu demandais du pain dans une boucherie sous prétexte que les deux sont dans le même centre commercial.
Tu vois?

MacG est segmenté en différents forums, ce qui permet de regrouper les sujets par thème et ainsi trouver plus facilement des réponses à ses questions.
C'est assez bien fait, en fait.

Tellement bien fait que c'est aussi doté d'un outil de recherche.
Dingue, non?
Je suis sûr que si tu tape "MobilMe" dans la recherche, ça va te ramener des tonnes d'avis sur le truc, de quoi lire tout le week-end et te constituer un argumentaire super solide en pour comme en contre.

Voilà.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2008)

aygulf a dit:


> Oui, j'aime TOUS les animaux
> et c'est ta réponse qui ne me rend pas content
> Ici, on est pour s'entraider, *pas se casser sur la gueul*e !



Ah, je connaissais pas, ça...
Je connaissais "se taper sur la geule" ou "se casser la gueule".
...
Le mix doit sûrement faire plus d'jeun


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...)
> Tellement bien fait que c'est aussi doté d'un outil de recherche.
> Dingue, non?
> Je suis sûr que si tu tape "MobilMe" dans la recherche, ça va te ramener des tonnes d'avis sur le truc, de quoi lire tout le week-end et te constituer un argumentaire super solide en pour comme en contre.
> ...


Deux fils...
Celui-ci et un autre... dans le bon sous-forum...


ÉDIT : pardon, 5 fils en lisant en diagonale...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Deux fils...
> Celui-ci et un autre... dans le bon sous-forum...



T'as pas aut' chose à fout' de tes journées que de venir fout' des coups de pieds dans mes belles envolées lyriques, toi?

'pèce de délinquant relationnel!

Va dessiner un truc!


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'as pas aut' chose à fout' de tes journées que de venir fout' des coups de pieds dans mes belles envolées lyriques, toi?
> 
> 'pèce de délinquant relationnel!
> 
> Va dessiner un truc!


Méchant, vilain, pas beau !...


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Méchant, vilain, pas beau !...



Il est quand même bien, ce tirhum. On l'insulte, et il répond par des compliments.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

aygulf a dit:


> Que pensez vous de MobilMe ?
> Avantages : .......
> Inconvenient : ...... 79  par an ! c'en est un !
> Avis autorisés only


Et ben voilà&#8230;
Par-fait  Pan dans l'mille&#8230;

Remarque, je me demande si je préfère pas ça aux diatribes de prépucek&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Et sinon?
T'en penses quoi de MobileMe, mon lapin?

EDIT
BackCat, 's'pèce de délinquant relationnel, t'a fini de t'intercaler entre moi et le post à qui je répond?
Tiens, ben pour la peine, tout le monde va croire que je t'appelle "mon lapin" ça va ruiner ta réputation!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

aygulf a dit:


> Bon , Encore qui a la grosse tête
> Avant de m'abonner, je voulais avoir l'avis de personnes qui l'ont.
> Facile à comprendre, sauf pour toi, visiblement.


Ah yesss !!!! J'avais pas tout lu 

Bienvenue au *BAR* macg  On va s'apprécier, tu vas voir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et sinon?
> T'en penses quoi de MobileMe, mon lapin?
> 
> EDIT
> ...


Je sais pas ce que c'est&#8230; m'en fous. J'ai pas d'ordinateur.


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2008)

aygulf a dit:


> Que pensez vous de MobilMe ?
> Avantages : .......


 -20 par rapport à .mac
Abonnement de plus d'un an


aygulf a dit:


> Inconvenient : ...... 79  par an ! c'en est un !


On y gagne part rapport à .mac
Plus ça merde plus c'est prolongé


aygulf a dit:


> Avis autorisés only


2 Fois plus d'adresses mail
moi@mac.com
moi@me.com


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Il est quand même bien, ce tirhum. On l'insulte, et il répond par des compliments.


Que veux-tu...
Je suis un vrai épicurien... 
Ma bonté me perdra... 

Chuis pas un délinquant relationnel comme l'aut' là, le BlackCat...


----------



## r e m y (11 Septembre 2008)

aygulf a dit:


> Bon , Encore qui a la grosse tête
> Avant de m'abonner, je voulais avoir l'avis de personnes qui l'ont.
> Facile à comprendre, sauf pour toi, visiblement.


 
Tu prends l'abonnement d'essai! et tu as 60 jours pour l'essayer dans tous les sens :love: elle est pas belle la vie?

En plus si tu as de la chance que ça continue à pédaler dans la semoule, ta période d'essai sera prolongée... déjà + 90 jours pour les early-adopters! (c'est là où on voit la patte du mec qu'Apple avait débauché de Microsoft pour venir gérer et lancer le projet MobiletteMe; il a appliqué à la lettre les concepts développés à Redmond : les bugs et plantages comme moteur de fidélisation des clients ) 

Bon je me sauve avant de me faire repérer et éjecter du Bar.... 10 lignes sans écrire une grosse connerie, je vais casser l'ambiance du lieu


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2008)

aygulf n'a pas dû lire la signature de Ponk


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...un peu comme si tu demandais du pain dans une boucherie sous prétexte que les deux sont dans le même centre commercial.
> Tu vois?




Aaaaah bah je comprends pourquoi ma baguette était saignante maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie de te répondre que ç'aurait été préférable de la tremper dans le chocolat&#8230;

Etrange, non ?


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie de te répondre que ç'aurait été préférable de la tremper dans le chocolat
> 
> Etrange, non ?



On avait dit pas de coup par derrière...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Ah voilà !!! C'est ça ! Je sais pourquoi maintenant !!

Au temps pour moi


----------



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

Je crois comprendre que je devrais attendre un peu avant d'être à MobileMe
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Voilàààà  Sinon, c'est un coup à se prendre une baguette dans le chocolat  La boucle est bouclée !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui, j'ai voulu l'essayer et l'idisk était inutilisable avec une connexion wifi.


----------



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

Non, mais je suis étranger et ai du mal à parler français


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2008)

Ce genre de sujet serait plus à sa place dans un forum du type Réagissez, il existe aussi sur ce site une partie critique, où on parle justement de Mobile me.

le Bar étant ce qu'il est, ce genre de sujet dérive vite ici.

Bref, on ferme.


----------

